# 'Overpowering' smell with the heater turned up.



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't figure out the smell from your description.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I had not run my heat for about 2 weeks and then we got a cold snap again here in MA. I ran the heat and got a very strong plastic smell from the vents. Almost like the "new car smell" times 10.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I can't figure out the smell from your description.


How not?

ChuzCruze repeated what I said.


----------

